# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Barragem de Monte Novo 15-VIII-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El miércoles pasado, después de visitar los barragens de Lucefécit y Vigia continué mi ruta en dirección a la costa lisboeta, realizando una nueva parada en el barragem de Monte Novo, en la margen derecha del Guadiana, sobre el río Degebe, que está a pocos kilómetros de Évora. Su capacidad es de 15 hectómetros cúbicos, y, antes de subiros mis fotos, os voy a poner el enlace de la página de los embalses portugueses donde viene la ficha del mismo (ya sabéis, está en portugués, pero creo que podréis entenderlo):
http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...Vigiaficha.htm

Y ahora, para mayor facilidad, os copio la ficha:

 UTILIZAÇÕES - Abastecimento / Rega 	

LOCALIZAÇÃO 	
Distrito - Évora
Concelho - Évora
Bacia Hidrográfica - Guadiana
Linha de Água - Rio Degebe 	

DADOS GERAIS
Promotor - INAG
Dono de Obra (RSB) -
Projectista - DGRAH
Construtor - SOPOL
Ano de Projecto - 1976
Ano de Conclusão - 1982

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 267 km2
Precipitação média anual - 635 mm
Caudal integral médio anual - 44000 x 1000 m3
Caudal de cheia - 980 m3/s
Período de retorno - 500 anos 	

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS 	
Área inundada ao NPA - 2770 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 15280 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 14780 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 196 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 196,8 m

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM 	
Betão - Gravidade
Altura acima da fundação - 30 m
Altura acima do terreno natural - 28 m
Cota do coroamento - 199 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 160 m
Fundação - Xistos e grauvaques
Volume de betão - 32,27 x 1000 m3 	

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS
Localização - Centro
Tipo de controlo - Controlado
Tipo de descarregador - Sobre a barragem
Cota da crista da soleira - 196 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 2 x 10 m
Comportas - 2 comportas sector
Caudal máximo descarregado - 609 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Trampolim

DESCARGA DE FUNDO 	
Localização - Talvegue
Tipo - Através da barragem
Secção da conduta - d 1000 mm
Caudal máximo - 11,7 m3/s
Controlo a montante - Comporta
Controlo a jusante - Válvula de jacto oco
Dissipação de energia - Jacto oco e fossas de erosão

A continuación os pongo los planos que aparecen en la citada página:

PLANTA:



VISTA DE JUSANTE:



PEFIL DO DESCARREGADOR:



Y por último, las imágenes de la mencionada página web:





En el siguiente mensaje os empiezo a subir el reportaje que hice.

----------


## Los terrines

Accedí a la presa aparcando en la margen derecha, encontrando una sola señal (ilegible):



Inicié el paseo por la coronación, por la parte del embalse:













El regreso lo hice por la parte de río abajo de la presa:







Continúa.

----------


## Los terrines

Seguimos el regreso:









Y éstas, que las tomé desde río abajo:









Esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro que también hace tiempo que no usa el aliviadero a juzgar por la cantidad de fusca que hay en el trampolín.

Gracias por el reportaje, otro portugués más que conocemos. Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

